# Here in China Maine



## questionable (Aug 5, 2009)

I am new to Horse Forum. Hello to all and my friend Walkamile ,

I have two horses. Questionable Image AKA.... Q and her daughter Plaudits Ruby Image AKA ... Miss Ruby . Q is 12 now and Ruby 6 going on... a handful! 
My girlfriend Walkamile has the mother to Q and full brother Walker.
I have had up to 4 horses but am at a more manageable amount of two. The summer here in Maine has really just started and I was looking forward to some dryer trailer riding as all we have had for two months is rain. Unfortunately second day on a glorious weekend and on the back of Miss Ruby proved to be a not so pleasant digger that will cost me three weeks out of work and some down time to recover from 6 broken ribs and a broken collar bone. 
I remember thinking at the last minute that I was coming up and out of that saddle like mashed potatoes on a plastic spoon ( food fight when we were kids in the back yard using my mothers mashed potatoes and how good I got my brother one time and what the pay back would be ) ! 

So that is me in a nut shell or more like a broken shell. Plans are in the making to recover and ride again using a padded vest and or course helmet which I was wearing. 

Sincerely, 
Questionable !


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh good I get to be the first to welcome you to Horse Forum! Am looking forward to seeing you and hubby tomorrow for cookout. I see you are getting around quite well at HF and am enjoying "running into" you here! :lol:


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome!!

Im in maine as well!


----------

